
Facebook Buys $550 Million in Patents from Microsoft - why-el
http://mashable.com/2012/04/23/facebook-buys-microsoft-aol-patents/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable%2FSocialMedia+%28Mashable+%C2%BB+Social+Media+Feed%29&utm_content=FaceBook
======
pg
Yahoo has caught a Tartar.

~~~
dctoedt
[http://www.phrases.org.uk/bulletin_board/13/messages/1380.ht...](http://www.phrases.org.uk/bulletin_board/13/messages/1380.html)

